# Regular NCM ranks and duties.



## Wilamanjaro (5 Feb 2012)

Sorry if this is explained somewhere already but I haven't been able to find the information I'm looking for.

I'm just wondering how far one can go as an NCM. I understand that Chief warrant officer is at the end of the road, but that brings up a new question. Chief warrant OFFICER? Will you have to, at one point, become an officer?

My real question is:

As I progress (if I progress  ), what new duties and responsibilities do I take on? Will I be responsible for a small group of people/equipment? What changes as I become a corporal? Sergeant? Warrant officer? Chief warrant officer?


----------



## Jammer (5 Feb 2012)

You arc is 180 degrees...narrow it up some.


----------



## MikeL (5 Feb 2012)

A CWO is still a Non Commisioned Member.

As for duties, it all depends on your trade, how you are employed, etc

You may have subordinates, you may have to be responsible for equipment, but you also may not.


----------



## blacktriangle (5 Feb 2012)

Wilamanjaro said:
			
		

> Sorry if this is explained somewhere already but I haven't been able to find the information I'm looking for.
> 
> I'm just wondering how far one can go as an NCM. I understand that Chief warrant officer is at the end of the road, but that brings up a new question. Chief warrant OFFICER? Will you have to, at one point, become an officer?
> 
> ...



Indeed, *IF YOU PROGRESS*. 

You might even find a rank you like so much that you don't WANT to progress  

But chances are, at some point, you will be responsible for the well-being and administration of a small group of people, as well as the security and maintenance of your associated equipment. However, like Skeletor says, it all will depend on your trade and the position you fill.


----------



## Wilamanjaro (5 Feb 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I suppose I always thought of it as "officers are making the decisions, NCM are following orders." So as an NCM I could potentially find myself in charge of a small unit? The benefits of being an officer is just more room for advancing? Higher pay? More paperwork?


----------



## MikeL (5 Feb 2012)

NCMs are much more then just followers,  eventually you will be a leader, even as a NCM.  Also, both NCMs and Officers will follow orders as you will always have a boss.

I know some NCMs who make far more then some officers. As for more paperwork,  both NCMs and Officers will do paperwork.  Again how much will depend on your employment, etc. As for advancement,  there is room to advance in your career as both a NCM or Officer.  Also as a NCM you may apply to be an officer and get your commision - different ways/programs to do this.


----------

